# Solar Question - RV



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I recently bought a 15' fiberglass travel trailer. It has 2 Marine deep cycle batteries.

*Super StartÂ® Marine*


20 Amp Hour Rate (Ah): 75Ah
Battery Type: Deep Cycle
Marine Cranking Amps (MCA): 530 MCA
Reserve Capacity (min): 140 Minute
Reserve Capacity At 23 Amps (min): 150 Minute
 Reserve Capacity At 25 Amps (min): 130 Minute
What some people are doing is just running their solar panels to a controller and then plugging into the 7 pin trailer connector. This seems to work fine.

Would it make sense to run solar to an inverter and then use it as shore power? The reason I am asking is that when connecting to trailer connector, only DC appliances are available (no inverter). If I plug in my shore power cable, I would have access to ac appliances (if I generate enough amps).

What do you recommend? On sunny days, I would like to have use of a blender and possibly the microwave. 

I don't have a very strong understanding of electricity, so please explain in simplest way possible.

Thanks

ETA: Here's more info based on Roadking's suggestion.

Initially, most usage will be for a week at the beach. The trailer has led lighting, water pump, fan, and water heater ignition on dc. I also have 1 dc outlet to use for recharging computer, camera, etc. The refrigerator is a 3 way (ac, dc, gas). Air conditioner and microwave are ac. 

For many trips, I will be staying at national park campgrounds that don't have hookups. I think as long as batteries are fully charged by the drive and then kept topped off with solar, I am good. But what I really want to know is the best way to get enough ac power to run the microwave, a blender, a laptop, etc. I would only do this on sunny days. Nights and cloudy days I would limit myself to dc only.

I'm thinking by running through an inverter, I can use the RV wiring for the electrical outlets and also charge the batteries. If I connect the solar panels to the 7 pin hitch connector, I can only charge the batteries.

What I am looking for is why this won't work. And if it would work, how many watts of solar panels do I need?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

How often to be used? Daily, weekend only, on occasion...
I'm just getting to buying panels after many years of study. The simple questions are what steered me to my decision. Temp use versus full time off grid are, to me, completely different.
Buddy has his hunting blind fed with a 15 watt panel, 1 marine battery and 12v lights and an inverter for his little shop vac. Works good for him, since he only uses it for a day or two every other month, but it wouldn't keep up for weekly use.
The more info you provide, the better the answers.

Matt


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://handybobsolar.wordpress.com

Here some good info


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"But what I really want to know is the best way to get enough ac power to run the microwave, a blender, a laptop, etc."

I'm glad you didn't include the AC in that list, as it is obviously out. A microwave will generally run on an inverter, but only at about half the power it would have with pure sine wave power. BTDT. Since it is short usage, you can get away with one or two uses per day, but frankly if you have a gas cooktop that is a better choice. Laptop - get a power supply that allows you to plug into a lighter socket. MUCH more efficient. Blender - high wattage but short use time. You would need a large inverter, and only want to power it up when actually using an appliance.


----------

